

The end of the OS is nigh - darkduck
http://mybroadband.co.za/news/columns/32768-the-end-of-the-os-is-nigh.html

======
userulluipeste
The only real thing that is required is functionality. And it will be most
likely the only thing that will stand in time (among many other things that
any given useful application might have). The author, the target platform, the
product philosophy, and all the other little things are just attributes
meaningful for enthusiasts (that goes away with time).

